# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gramatikë dhe rregulla drejtshkrimore

## Kinezja

Emri 
Emra quhen fjalët që tregojnë qenie të gjalla: djalë, vajzë, dele, dash, Agron, Mira; 
Objekte materiale: gur, dru, libër, fletore; por shpesh edhe cilësi: dashuri, liri ose veprime: pastrim, rregullim. 

Mjaft formime me prapashtesa funksionojnë në të njëtën kohë si emra dhe si mbiemra: shqiptar, punëtor, fshatar, malësor etj. 

Disa ema dalin me nyje të përparme: i biri, e bija, i ati, e ëma, i vëllai, e motra etj. Po kështu, edhe disa emra me origjinë nga mbiemri ose pjesorja e foljeve: i riu, të rinjtë, e reja, të rejat, e dashura, i pasuri, i varfëri, i pandehuri, të ftohtët, të kënduarit, të folurit, të ngrënit. 

Emrat e përveçëm dhe të përgjithshëm 
Emrat ndahen në emra të përgjithshëm dhe në emra të përveçëm. 
Emra të përgjithshëm quhen emrat që tregojnë qenie ose sende të të njëjtit lloj: djalë, vajzë, dhi, cjap, dhomë, derë, si dhe abstrakte: miqësi, lumturi, larje, fshirje. 

Emra të përveçëm quhen emrat që tregojnë një qenie ose një send të vetëm, të dalluar nga të gjithë të tjerët: Tiranë, Prishtnë, Krujë, Naim, etj. 

Janë të përveçëm: 
-Emrat dhe mbiemrat e njerëzve, pseudonimet: Naim Frashëri, Gjergj Kastrioti, Kostandin Kristoforidhi, Asdreni (pseudonimi i Aleks Stavre Drenova), Migjeni (pseudonimi i Millosh Gjergj Nikolla) 

-Emrat e kafshëve: Laro, Balo, Murro; 
-Emrat gjeografikë të shteteve, të krahinave, të maleve, të lumejve, të qyteteve, të rrugëve, të shesheve, të kontinenteve, të oqeaneve, të deteve etj.: Franca, Shqipëria, Kosova, Drini, Korça, (rruga) Fan Noli, (sheshi) Skënderbej, Jupiteri, Azia, Paqësori, Mesdheu; 

-Emrat e periudhave dhe të ngjarjeve historike: Mesjeta, Rilindja, Kongresi i Lushnjës; 
-Emrat e institucioneve, të organizatave e shoqatave: Presidenca, Kuvendi Popullor, Ministria e Financave, Instituti i Gjuhësisë dhe i Letërsisë, Shoqata e të Përndjekurve Politikë. 

-Titujt e veprave, të revistave e të gazetave: "Lahuta e malësisë", "Albania", "Rilindja demokratike", "Gazeta shqiptare", "Studime filologjike". 

Emrat e përveçëm zakonisht përdoren në trajtën e shquar: 
Tirana është kryeqyteti i Shqipërisë. Në qendër të Tiranës është sheshi. Aty ndodhen Muzeu Historik Kombëtar, Pallati i kulturës, banka Kombëtare. 

Të gjithë emrat e përveçëm dhe emërtimet e përveçme shkruhen me shkronjë të madhe: 
-emrat dhe mbiemrat e njerëzve: Gjergj Kastrioti, Leka i Madh; 
-emrat e përveçëm të kafshëve: Baloja, Laroja, Baloshi; 
-emrat e planeteve dhe të yjeve: Marsi, Jupiteri, Ylli Polar, Arusha e Madhe etj.; 

-emërtimet gjeografike të një vendi : Gadishulli Ballkanik, Qafa e Thanës, Poli i Veriut, Drini i Zi, Malësia e Madhe; 
-emërtimet e institucioneve dhe partive: Ministria e Arsimit, Partia Socialiste, Balli Kombëtar; 
-emërtimet e periudhave dhe ngjarjeve historike: Rilindja, Mesjeta, Kongresi i Manastirit; 
-emërtimet e monumenteve të kulturës: Dea e Butrintit, Xhamia e Et'hem Beut etj.; 

-titujt e librave, të gazetave, të emrave të rrugëve dhe firmave vihen në thonjëza dhe vetem fjala e parë shkruhet me shkronjë të madhe: "Gazeta shqiptare", "Dëshmorët e lirisë", por rruga "Naim Frashëri", sheshi "Fan Noli". 

Emri i përveçëm mund të përdoret si emër i përgjithshëm për të treguar jo më një individ, por një tip njerëzish që i ngjajnë atij; jo një krahinë, por send që lidhet me emrin e kësaj krahine etj.: 
Ky njeri është tartuf i vërtetë (hipokrit) 
Ai porositi një shishe kallmet (verë Kallmeti) 
Në këto raste emrat e përveçëm shkruhen me shkronjë të vogël: ciceron, donkishot etj. 

Emrat e përveçëm të njerëzve dhe të vendeve të huaja shkruhen sipas shqiptimit që kanë në gjuhën prej nga janë marrë: Shekspir, Bethoven, Klinton, Sharl dë Gol, Shiler, Nju-Jork, Kajro, Algjeri, Palestinë, Versajë etj.

----------


## Kinezja

*Mbiemra*  

Mbiemra quhen fjalët që shënojnë se çfarë lloji është ose çfarë vetie ka emri (qen i zi, qen i vogël, ushtria shqiptare, qeveria italiane). Mbiemri përshtatet në numër, gjini dhe rasë me emrin me të cilin lidhet: 

- përshtatje në gjini : 
mjeku i ri 
mjekja e re 

- përshtatje në numër : 
mjekët e rinj 
mjeket e reja 

- përshtatje në rasë : 
mjeku i ri 
i mjekut të ri 
mjekun e ri 
mjekja e re 
e mjekes së re 
mjeken e re 

Mbiemrat e shqipes ndahen në dy grupe: mbiemra të nyjshëm dhe mbiemra të panyjshëm. 
Mbiemra të nyjshëm janë: 
- ata që mbarojnë me -ë : i bardhë, i mirë, i gjatë; 
- ata të formuar me prapashtesat -(ë)m, -shëm, -(ët): i mesëm, i shëndetshëm, i hekurt, i ftohtë etj.; 
- mbiemrat e formuar nga pjesorja: i shkruar, i zënë, i lodhur; 
- disa mbiemra që dalin me -ër : i vjetër, i varfër, i verbër, i shurdhër, 

Mbiemra të panyjshëm janë : 
- mbiemrat e formuara nga emrat përgjegjës me konversion: tiranas, shkodran, korçar, vlonjat; 
- mbiemrat e formuar me prapashtesat -ar, -tar, -ik, -ist, -iv, -or, -tor: bankar, amtar, heroik, feminist, aktiv, verior, baritor; 
- mbiemrat e formuar me prapashtesat -(ë)s, -ues, -yes, nga pjesorja ose e tashmja e foljes: djegës, ngjitës, vlerësues, ushqyes, rrëmbyes; 
- të gjithë mbiemrat e përbërë: zemërgjerë, zemërgur, tekniko-shkencor, ekonomiko-shoqëror, largpamës, mirëbërës etj.

----------


## Kinezja

*Përemri*  

Përemra quhen fjalët që përdorim në ligjërim në vend të emrave ose mbiemrave: 
Në strehën e shtëpisë dallëndyshet vit për vit bëjnë folenë. 
Ato fluturojnë me shpejtësi para shtëpisë. 
Vjollca i do shumë dallëndyshet. 
Ajo kënaqet kur i shikon ato duke fluturuar. 

Përemrat janë shtatë llojesh : 
- vetorë: unë, ti, ai, ajo, ne, ju, ata, ato; 

- vetvetorë: vetja, vetvehtja; 

- dëftorë: ky, kjo, këta, këto, i këtillë, e këtillë, të këtilla, i tillë, e tillë, të tillë, të tilla; ai, ajo, ata, ato, i atillë, e atillë të atillë, të atilla; 

- pronorë: 
Veta I. im, ime, ynë, jonë, e mi, e mia, tanë, tona, 
Veta II. yt, jote, juaj, juaj, e tu, e tua, tuaj, tuaja 
Veta III. i tij, e tij, i saj, e saj, e tij, e tija, e saj, e saja, i tyre, e tyre, e tyre, e tyre; 

- lidhorë: që, i cili, e cila, të cilët, të cilat, çka, ç, çfarë, kush, sa, 

- pyetës: kush, cili, cila, cilët, cilat, ç, çfarë, sa, i sati, (me, për, nga) se; 

- të pacaktuar: dikush, ndokush, gjithkush, kushdo, askush, kurkush; një, ndonjë, njëri, ndonjëri, asnjë, asnjëri; secili, gjithsecili, cilido, çfarëdo, gjithçka, diçka, ca, disa, të gjithë etj.

----------


## Kinezja

*Pjesëzat*  

Pjesëzat janë fjalë që plotësojnë kuptimin e një fjalie. 
Pjesëzat, sipas kuptimit, mund të grupohen si vijon: 

- dëftuese: ja: 
Ja kush erdhi 

- përcaktuese - saktësuese: mu, pikërisht, tamam, porsa, sapo, deri etj.: 
Pikërisht ai më ka paditur. 

- përforcuese: vetëm, veç, bile, sidomos, veçanërisht, madje etj.; 
Të gjithë flasin mirë frëngjisht, sidomos Mira. 

- përafruese - veçuese ose kufizuese: vetëm, veç, veçanërisht: 
Vetëm të rinjtë punonin. 

- përafruese: afërsisht, afro, aty-aty, nja, gati, rreth, pothuaj etj: 
Në stadium ishin rreth 10.000 vetë. 

- pohuese: po, posi, po që po, po se po, si urdhëron etj: 
A do të shkosh në Prishtinë? Posi. 

- mohuese: jo, nuk, s', mos, jo që jo, as që etj.; 
Nuk e kam takuar. 

- pyetëse: a, ë, e: 
A erdhi motra nga Vlora? 

- dyshuese: ndoshta, mbase, kushedi, sikur, vallë, gjë etj.: 
Përse erdhi vallë? 
E keni takuar gjë Mirën? 

- zbutëse: pa, as, le, para, dot etj.: 
Pa shihni kush na ka ardhur. 
A nuk e shihni se kush na ka ardhur. 

- emocionale shprehëse: ç`, de, pa, pra, se, seç, etj.: 
Ja pra kështu ndodhi. 
E pse pa, për një fjalë goje u zumë. 

Pjesëzat janë dy llojesh: me vend të ngulitur ose me vend të lirë. 
Të parat qëndrojnë gjithmonë para apo pas fjalës ose grupit emëror a foljor të dhënë: 
- para: nuk, ja, desh, sapo etj.; 
- pas: de, dot etj. 

Pjesëzat me vend të lirë mund të vendosen në fillim, në mes dhe në fund të fjalës: 
Vallë, kush erdhi? 
Kush erdhi vallë? 
Kush të jetë, vallë, ky që erdhi?

----------


## Kinezja

*Shenjat e Pikësimit*  

Shenjat kryesore të pikësimit janë : pika(.), pikëpyetja(?), pikëçuditja(!), tri pikat(), presja(,), pikëpresja(, dy pikat(: ), thonjëzat(" ), viza lidhëse(-) . 

Pika , pikëpyetja , pikëçuditësja , dhe tri pikat përdoren në fund të fjalisë për të shënuar pushimin që ndan dy fjali në gjuhën e folur . 

Pika shënon intonacionin zbritës që shoqëron zakonisht fundin e fjalisë dëftore : 
Gazmendi erdhi vonë në shtëpi (.) 
Pikëpyetja shënon gafikisht intonacionin ngjitës që karakterizon pyetjen gjatë të folurit : 
Nga na vjen o djalë (?) 
Pikëçuditja shënon grafikisht intonacionin ngjitës dhe intensitetin e veçantë që karakterizon shprehjen e një emocioni ( një e papritur , kundërshtim , zemërim , gëzim ) : 
Merre lahutën dhe na këndo një këngë trimash (!) 
Tri pikat tregojnë që fjalia përmban një nëntext ose që mbetet e pambaruar : 
Komandanti i urdhëroi ushtarët të dilnin roje se shejtani besë s'ka () 

Presja , pikëpresja , kllapat përdoren brenda fjalisë . 

Presja shënon grafikisht një pushim të shkurtër brenda fjalisë . Ajo shërben për të vënë në dukje : 
- një fjalë a një grup fjalësh në rolin e një gjymtyre të veçuar : 
Artani (,) djali më i madh(,) punonte në tregëti  
Një fjalë a një grup fjalësh në rolin e një gjymtyre homogjene : 
Skënderbeu mishëronte vetitë më pozititve të popullit : urtësinë (,) mençurinë e trimërinë . 
Fjalët e togjet e fjalëve të ndërmjetme : 
Agimi (,) për çudi (,) nuk shkoi larg . 
Pjesët e një fjalie të përbërë 
Sançoja (,) pasi rregulloi kafshët (,) shkoi aty ku zienin ca copa mishi mbi zjarr . 

Pikëpresja shënon grafikisht një pushim më të gjatë se presja . Ajo ndan në përgjithësi pjesë të ndryshme të pavarura të një fjalie të përbërë : 
Ata që më donin , erdhën ( ata që s'më donin , nuk erdhën . 

Dy pikat shënojnë një pushim që zgjat pothuajse sa pikëpresja , por ndryshe prej saj dy pikat kanë një vlerë , lajmërojnë një shpjegim , një varg shembujsh etj . 
Ishte paralizuar; nuk lëvizte dot asgjë (: )as duart, as këmbët. Disa pemë p.sh.(: ) 
portokallat, limonat , mandarinat i pjekin frutat në dimër . 

Kllapat shënojnë një pushim të shkurtër si presja e shërbejnë për të dalluar , shquar dhe veçuar një grup fjalësh që shprehin një sqarim ose një mendim të ndërshtënë : 
Te fusha e kuqe ---( ajo quhej keshtu , se në mes të saj një shkëmb i kuq )--- Dritën e priste Agimi . 

Thojëzat dhe vizat . 
Thonjëzat dhe viza shërbejnë për të rrethuar fjalët e një ose më shumë bashkëbiseduesve në një ligjëratë të drejtë . 
(") Zemra e prindit nuk gënjehet aq kollaj(") , - tha plaku . 

Thojëzat shërbejnë gjithashtu për të shënuar emertimet e rrugëve , institucioneve, titujt e librave , revistave , gazetave etj .: 
Banon në rrugën (")Naim Frashëri("). 


Shkurtimet 
Një numër fjalësh të gjata që përdoren shpesh, shkruhen të shkurtuara sipas një mënyre të caktuar. Këto fjalë quhen shkurtime. Shkurtimet më të përdorshme janë: 
emrat e gjatë të shteteve, oganizatave, institucioneve, shoqatave etj. : --RSh-- (Republika e Shqipërisë), --PD-- (Partia Demokratike), --ATSh-- (Agjensia Telegrafike Shqiptare). Këto shkurtime shkruhen me shkronja të mëdha, pa vënë pikë, as ndërmjet, as pas tyre; 
emrat e personaliteteve të njohura: N.Frashëri, A.Gj.Fishta, F.Konica etj. Në këto raste pas shkurtimeve vihet pikë; 
Disa fjalë që përdoren shpesh: d.m.th. (domethënë), p.sh. (për shembull), etj. (e të tjerë), fq. (faqe), e.r. (era e re), shek. (shekulli), vëll. (vëllimi) etj. Në këtë rast pas çdo shkurtimi vihet pikë; 
Njësitë që tregojnë masë: 10 cm, 30 m, 70 km, 2 m, 3 m, 20 gr, 40 kg, 56 kv, etj. Pas shkurtimit në këto raste nuk vihet pikë. 

Fjalët që shkurtohen lexohen të plota. Disa prej tyre mund të lexohen edhe sipas tingujve të shkurtuar: ATSh (atëshëja), OKB (okëbëja).

----------


## Kinezja

*Parafjala*  

Parafjalë janë fjalët e pandryshueshme që qëndrojnë përpara emrave, përemrave, numërorëve dhe ndajfoljeve duke vendosur marrëdhënie vartësie ndërmjet fjalëve : 
Punoj me lopatë. 
E njoha nga zëri. 
U rreshtuan për tre. 
Ka ardhur një ftesë për ty. 
Beni është i dashur me të gjithë. 
E njohin për mirë. 

Parafjalët, sipas strukturës morfologjike, janë të thjeshta, të përngjitura dhe shprehje : 
- të thjeshta : me, në, nga, afër, brenda, larg, para etj.; 
- të përngjitura : nëpër, përmbi, përveç, sipas, etj.; 
- shprehje : ballë për ballë, rreth e qark, në kundërshtim me, në lidhje me etj. 

Parafjalët sipas lidhjeve sintaksore klasifikohen në : 
- parafjalë të rasës emërore: nga, te (tek): 
Është nga Tirana. 
U rrëzua nga lodhja. 
Nga darka do të dukemi. 
Është i madh nga trupi. 
Shtëpitë u ndërtuan nga vetë banorët. 
Në krye doli një nga ish të burgosurit. 
Rrinte te pragu i derës dhe vështronte avionët që fluturonin. 

- parafjalë të rasës gjinore : me anë, me anën, në sajë, në vend, për arsye, për shkak, etj.: 
Me anë të një miku arrita ta kapërcej kufirin. 
Ekonomia e vendit mbahet në sajë të kontributit që jep populli. 
Ju kemi në vend të prindërve. 
Shtëpia mbeti përgjysëm për shkak të largimit të vëllait. 

- parafjalë të rasës kallëzore: në, me, pa, për, më, mbi, nën, ndër, etj.: 
Erdhi vonë në shtëpi. 
U takua me vëllain në Prishtinë. 
Nuk rrihet pa punë. 
Mira u nis dje për Bruksel. 
Më 10 qershor kam ditëlindjen. 
Mos u ul mbi divan. 
U shkau dheu nën këmbë. 
Parisi është një ndër qytetet më të bukura. 

- parafjalë të rasës rrjedhore: prej, ndaj, për, etj. 
Ishte prej Durrësi. 
Ndaj tij u morën masa të rrepta. 
E kapi për gryke.

----------


## Kinezja

*FOLJA*  

Folje quhen fjalët që tregojnë se subjekti vepron ose pëson diçka ose ndodhet në një gjendje të caktuar. Kur themi motra, macja, e kuptojmë se është fjala për njerëz, kafshë dhe sende, po nuk dimë se çfarë bëjnë ose çfarë ndodh me ta. Por kur themi motra punon, mollët u poqën, macja fle atëherë prej fjalës punon mësojmë se motra po kryen një veprim (punon), prej fjalës u poqën mësojmë se mollët pësuan diçka (u poqën), prej fjalës fle mesojmë se macja ndodhet në një gjendje të caktuar (fle). 
Fjalët punon, u poqën, fle janë folje. 
FOLJET KALIMTARE DHE JOKALIMTARE, 

Kalimtare quhen foljet veprimi i të cilave i kalon një personi ose sendi tjetër, d.m.th. që pranojnë një kundrinor: 
Beni çdo ditë lexon gazetën. 
Foljet që pranojnë një kundrinor të drejtë janë folje kalimtare të drejta: 
Blerta çdo ditë vadit lulet . 
Foljet që mund të marrin kundrinor të zhdrejtë pa parafjalë janë kalimtare të zhdrejta: 
Iliri i hipi kalit. 
Ndodh që një folje të marrë njëkohësisht një kundrinor të drejtë dhe një kundrinor të zhdrejtë pa parafjalë, pra të jëtë njëkohësisht folje kalimtare e drejtë dhe e zhdrejtë 
Ia dhashë librin Zanës. 
Ia afrova Zanës tufën e luleve. 
Folje jokalimtare janë ato që nuk pranojnë kundrinor: fle, eci, rri, qëndroj, dal etj.: 
Agroni ecte i shqetësuar. 
Dje fjeta gjithë ditën. 
Disa folje përdoren herë si kalimtare, herë si jokalimtare. për të gjetur se cilit grup i përkasin duhet parë se në ç'kuptim janë përdorur. 
FORMAT VEPRORE DHE JOVEPRORE 

Foljet kalimtare të drejta kanë dy forma , formën veprore dhe formën joveprore : 
Forma veprore Forma joveprore 
laj, fshij, thaj lahem, fshihem, thahem 
Veprore ( laj, fshij, thaj ) janë foljet që tregojnë se subjekti vepron ( laj fytyrën, fshij dhomën, thaj rrobat ) kurse joveprore foljet që tregojnë se subjekti pëson, d.m.th. i nënshtrohet veprimit të një tjetri ( lahem nga dikush ) ose tregon se subjekti vepron dhe veprimi i tij kthehet po tek ai ( lahem = laj vetveten ). 

KOHET E FOLJEVE 

Kohët themelore të foljes janë e tashmja, e shkuara, e ardhmja. 

E tashmja tregon diçka që bëhet tani. 
Fryn erë dhe bie shi. 
E shkuara ka pesë nëndarje: e pakryera, e kryera e thjeshtë dhe e kryera që shprehin veprime të kryera para çastit kur flasim dhe më se e kryera dhe e kryera e tejshkuar që shprehin veprime para një çasti të caktuar të së shkuarës: 
Frynte erë dhe binte shi. 
Kishte fryrë erë dhe kishte rënë shi. 
E ardhmja ka dy kohë të ardhmen 
dhe të ardhmen e përparme. 
E ardhmja shpreh një veprim që pritet të kryhet pas çastit kur flasim ose që do të kryhet në të ardhmen: 
Do të bjerë shi. 
E ardhmja e përparme shpreh një veprim që pritet të kryhet para një veprimi tjetër në të ardhmen: 
Kur do të ktheheni ju, unë do t'i kem mbaruar detyrat. 
Përveç përdorimeve themelore kohët kanë edhe përdorime të tjera më të veçanta. 
Kohet e foljeve janë: të thjeshta dhe të përbëra. 
Të thjeshta janë e tashmja, e pakryera, 
e kryera e thjeshtë dhe e ardhmja. Ato formohen kryesisht me mbaresa që i shtohen foljes: mëso-j, mëso-n, mëso-j-a, mëso-je, mëso-v-a, mëso-v-e 
Kohët e përbëra janë: e kryera ( kam mësuar ), më se e kryera ( kisha mësuar ), 
e kryera e tejshkuar ( pata mësuar ), e ardhmja e përparme ( do të kem mësuar ). Këto formohen me ndihmën e foljeve ndihmëse.

----------


## biligoa

Mjetet e formimit të trajtës së shumësit te emrave në gjuhën e sotme letrare janë të larmishme.
Në përgjithsi, trajta e shumësit formohet me anë mbaresash. Nga këto më të përdorshmet janë: -ë, -a, -e, p.sh.: anëtarë, grurë, lekë, shoferë, etj.; dema, fusha, kodra, pëllumba, vegla etj.; aksione, fise, kombe, shtete, etj.
Një vend të rëndësishëm ndër mjetet e formimit të shumësit zënë edhe mbaresat -nj e -ra, p.sh.: arinj, mullinj, penj, heronj, ftonj, etj.; dhjamëra, fshatra, mallra, ujëra etj. Një numër emrash e kanë trajtën e shumësit të njëllojtë me trajtën e njëjësit, p.sh.: një nxënës-shumë nxënës, një mësues-shumë mësues, një ditë-shumë ditë, një kala-shumë kala, një ide-shumë ide, një shtëpi-shumë shtëpi, një lagje-shumë lagje, një depo-shumë depo etj.
Disa emra e formojnë trajtën e shquar të shumësit duke pësuar ndërrime tingujsh në temën e tyre. Ndërrimet kryesore janë: a>e, e>i, k>q, g>gj, ll>nj, r>j.
Një pjesë nga këta emra marrin edhe një mbaresë, p.sh.: breg-brigje, rrezik-rreziqe, kunat-kunetër, etj;
kurse të tjerët nuk marrin mbaresë: dash-desh, mik-miq, plak-pleq, kungull-kunguj, bir-bij etj.

Për shkak të ndikimit të dialekteve ose të varianteve letrare të mëparshme, për disa tipa emrash në gjuhën e folur e në gjuhën e shkruar nganjëhërë ndeshen ende dy ose më shumë trajta shumësi, p.sh.: oficera e oficerë, xhepa e xhepe, nxënës (trajtë pa mbaresë) e nxënësa, dardhë, gjurmë (trajta pa mbaresa) e dardha, gjurma etj. Në këto raste zakonisht, vetëm njëra nga trajtat është në pajtim me normën e sotme letrare, ndërsa trajta tjetër nuk është normative dhe duhet mënjanuar nga përdorimi letrar.

SHUMËSI I EMRAVE MASHKULLORË

5- E formojnë shumësin rregullisht me mbaresën -ë emrat mashkullorë që dalin me:
-ac: kupacë, përtacë, tullacë etj.;
-aç: gungaçë, gjembaçë, kulaçë, trazovaçë, (por ilaç-ilaçe)
-af: çarçafë, fotografë, paragrafë, etj.;
-ak: binjakë, fshatarakë, fusharakë, kapakë, rosakë, ushtarakë, etj.;
-aq: hutaqë, shkataraqë, etj.;
-ash: balashë, gjumashë, larashë, etj.;
-eç: gjyveçë, kryeneçë etj.;
-ek: byrekë, direkë, dyfekë, dyshekë, fishekë, hendekë, lejlekë, mjekë etj;
-en: hostenë, kapitenë, legenë, sejmenë, sergjenë, etj. (bëjnë përjashtim: beden-bedena, liqen-liqene)
-ik: akademikë, calikë, diabetikë, historikë, ibrikë, klerikë, romantikë, zhapikëetj. (por: armik-armiq)
-in: beduinë, kofinë, latinë, pinguinë, qefinëetj.;
-ist: aksionistë, aktivistë, artistë, ballistë, futbollistë, çiklistë, kapitalistë, specialistë, sportistë, turistë, etj.;
-ok: maçokë, malokë, misërokë, patokë, shokëetj.;
-or: agresorë, ambasadorë, banorë, dëshmorë, fjalorë, frymorë, profesorë, punëtorë, traktorë, vaporë etj.
(por: auditor-auditore, kor-kore, korridor-korridore);
-osh: baloshë, barkorë, mjekrorë, trimorë, etj. (bëjnë përjashtim: kosh-kosha, djalosh-djelmosha);
-ot: despotë, himarjotë, patriotë, suljotë etj. (bën përjashtim lot, që e ka shumësin njësoj si njëjësin, por në trajtën e shquar lot-ët);
-tar: çlirimtar, këngëtarë, lojtarë, luftëtarë, shkrimtarëetj.;
-tor: fajtorë, konsumatorë, kultivatorë, muratorë, punëtorë etj.;
-uk: bishtukë, kopukë etj.

Fjalët e mësipërme formojnë shumësin me mbaresën -ë, edhe në rast se përdoren si mbiemra në gjininë mashkullore p.sh.: djem binjakë, shkrimtarë romantikë, nxënës punëtorë etj. E formojnë trajtën e shumësit me mbaresën -ë edhe të gjithë mbiemrat e tjerë të panyjshëm mashkullorë, që dalin me fundoret e mësipërme, p.sh. dredharakë, artistikë, çamarrokë etj. (Fundore quhet tingulli ose tingujt e fundit të fjalës që shërbejnë si tipar klasifikues a karakterizues i saj).

6- E formojnë shumësin përgjithësisht me mbaresën -ë emrat mashkullorë që dalin me : -(i)an: aeroplanë, evropianë, fazanë, filxhanë, fizikanë, gjerdanë, jargavanë, jorganë, havanë, hidroplanë, historianë, kazanë, luanë, matematikanë, partizanë, politikanë, republikanë, sahanë, shandanë, shejtanë, timpanë, tiganë, tiranë, etj.;
-ar: barbarë, detarë, fshatarë, hambarë, kalendarë, këpucarë, korçarë, skenarë, ushtarë, etj.;
-ec: dordolecë, guralecë, memecë, mistrecë, pijanecëetj.; -er: berberë, fenerë, frigoriferë, kaloriferë, oficerë, shoferë etj.;
-ir: Ilirë, vampirë, zinxhirë etj.;
-ol: gogolë, kaqolë, etj.;
-on: bidonë, timonë, vagonë etj.;
-un: bastunë, majmunë, pirunë, sapunë, spiunë etj.

Me mbaresën -ë e formojnë trajtën e shumësit edhe mbiemra mashkullorë që dalin me fundoret e mësipërme, p.sh.: djalosharë, grindavecë, barkalecë etj.

Një numër emrash që dalin me të njëjtat fundore si emrat e mësipërm nuk e formojnë shumësin me mbaresën -ë po me -a ose me -e. Më poshtë po shënojmë më të përdorshmit prej tyre.
Me mbaresën -a:
-an: mana, patëllxhana;
-ec: bishtaleca, karkaleca, kastraveca, keca, speca;
-on: gramafona, magnetofona, mikrofona, telefona (dhe të gjitha fjalët e huaja të përbëra, që kanë si gjymtyrë të dytë -fon), kupona, napolona;
-ol: gola, stola;
-un: çuna, zhguna.

Me mbaresën -e:
-an: divane, duhane, dyqane, hane, karvane, mejdane, oqeane, organe, plane, stane, tavane, vullkane (të gjithë emrat me -an që e formojnë shumësin me mbaresat -a ose -e, nuk shënojnë frymorë.
-ar: honorare, orare, pazare, qilare, seminare, tipare, thesare, visare, zare etj.
-ec: kotece;
-er: dikastere, karaktere, mermere, mindere, mistere, etj.;
-ir: hire, manastire, panaire;
-on: ballkone, ciklone, elektrone, frone, hone, hormone, kone, protone, sallone, shabllone, zakone;
-un: kanune.

7- Emrat që dalin me -al, -ant, -at, -az, -el, -ent, -ez, -id, -it, -ont, si rregull , e formojnë shumësin me mbaresën -ë, kur shënojnë frymorë, dhe me -e (ndonjëherë me -a), kur nuk shënojnë frymorë:

-al à -ë admiralë, gjeneralë, intelektualë, vandalë, vasalë etj.;
-al à -e centrale, festivale, ideale, kanale, karnavale, korale, kristale, lokale, male, materiale, minerale, etj.
(por: kuintalë)

-ant à -ë aspirantë, elefantë, diversantë, gjigantë, kursantë, maturantë etj.;
-ant à -e diamante, restorantë, variantë etj.;

-at à -ë argatë, delegantë, diplomantë, kroantë, labeantë, vlonjantë etj. (kunatë - kunetër)
-at à -e agregate, aparate, atentate, fosfate, kampionate, kate, kombinate, pallate, silikate, shpate etj. (por: shtrat - shtretër)

-az à -ë matrapazë, xhambazë etj.;
-az à -e kafaze, pullaze etj.;

-el à -ë dembelë, kriminelë, teveqelë etj. (por: harabela);
-el à -e akuarele, duele, hotele, pastele, tunele, zabele, etj.;
-el à -a bela, çengela, gjela, tegela etj.;

-ent à -ë agjentë, asistentë, docentë, elementë, klientë, studentë etj.;
-ent à -e aksidente, argumente, bazamente, dokumente, eksperimente, elemente (kimike), fermente, fragmente, instrumente, komente, kontinente, etj. ;

-et à -ë atletë, dasaretë-t, deputetë, etj. (por personalitete);
-et à -e dete, fakultete, marifete, qytete, shtete, tërmete, etj. (por magnetë, planetë);

-ez à -ë berlinezë, borgjezë, kinezë, vietnamezë etj
-ez à -e qymeze, trapeze etj. (por: breza);

-id à -ë heraklidë-t, invalidë etj.;
-id à -e hibride, okside, romboide etj.;

-ier - jer à -ë artiljerë, aventurierë, brigadierë, infermierë, inxhinierë, karrocierë, magazinierë, portierëetj.;
-ier - jer à -e kantiere, kuartiere etj.;

-it à -ë gjirokastritë, komitë, parazitë, petritë etj.;

-it à -e boksite, deficite, fosforite, grafite, pirite, suficite,
etj. (por: satelitë, shirita);

-ont à -ë kontë, rinocerontë, etj.;
-ont à -e fronte, horizonte etj.;

Emrat që mbarojnë me -il, -oz, e formojnë shumësin me mbaresën -ë, kur shënojnë frymorë, dhe me -a, kur nuk shënojnë frymorë:

-il à - ë civilë, katilë, kopilë;
-il à -a fitila, kandila, karafila, trëndafila etj. (por: idile)

-oz à -ë bajlozë, karagjozë, marangozë, tifozë etj.;
-oz à -a kavanoza, mitraloza, rrogoza, etj. (por : lloze)

Mbiemrat mashkullorë te panyjshëm që dalin me fundoret e përmendura në këtë paragraf e formojnë shumësin me mbaresën -ë, idealë, normalë, italianë, injorantë, dembelë, kriminelë, tekanjozë, vitaminozë etj.

----------

